# Couple Questions from a Newb



## Keylan (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello All,

Recently I have been designing some articles of clothing to have for myself and for a couple friends. The only issue with this is I am unhappy with the quality of shirt I have been receiving from various Print on Demand services. 

I have tried OOshirts and Spreadshirt only to have my designs not look like my originals (Designed through Photoshop, Large dimensions, few colors, or in vector format) 

The most consistant problem is the coloring which often ends up looking faded and does not have that "pop" it is supposed to have.

My questions are:

Is the Lack of "Pop" of color something that's common and/or something that could be fixed on my end?

and

What are some excellent quality Print on Demand services?

Bonus: Are there any that will do a relabeling?


----------



## allsport (May 5, 2014)

If you are printing on dark shirts you may ask the printer to do a white underbase to help make the other colors more vivid.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I think all the print on demand companies use DTG rather than screen printing, and from other posts I've read there is a wide variation in print quality. One of the members on here recently did a thread about the different printers he has tried and posted photos from each. If I remember correctly, OO was one of the companies he was disappointed with, however I'm not familiar with them and can't comment. I will say that I remember a representative from OO responded to the thread and said they had already sent a replacement, so apparently they stand behind their work, which is good.

You might do a search and see if you can find that thread. He ranked about five companies from best to worst, and posted photos of prints from each one.


----------



## Keylan (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for this, if you happen to stumble across that thread again could you link it here? Otherwise I will continue to search for it.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Keylan said:


> Thanks for this, if you happen to stumble across that thread again could you link it here? Otherwise I will continue to search for it.


This is the thread I was remembering, but it's not the one I remember with the photos. Reading it again, I see that OO Shirts made this customer right with a satisfactory reprint.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t453713.html


----------

